
Python's unittest with Robert Collins - variedthoughts
http://pythontesting.net/19
======
variedthoughts
Interview with Robert Collins, current core maintainer of Python’s unittest
module.

Some of the topics covered

\- How did Robert become the maintainer of unittest? \- unittest2 as a rolling
backport of unittest \- test and class parametrization with subtest and
testscenarios \- Which extension to unittest most closely resembles Pytest
fixtures? \- Comparing Pytest and unittest \- Will unittest ever get assert
rewriting? \- Future changes to unittest

